# Tarrant Co., Texas Gto Owners!



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

A small group of GTO owners would like to become a larger and slightly more organized group. We are thinking of an occasional meeting, cruises to lunch (or dinner?) :cheers , day cruises when the weather permits, perhaps an organized "dyno day" for our group and others, and anything else  that might pop up? Alan Young Pontiac in N.R.H. has offered to sponser a location to meet up and plan activities, and that would seem to be fairly central to most of the Fort Worth area, Mid Cities and Arlington crowd? (They are also becoming a distributor of SLP performance stuff, so we may be able to get some group buys, etc.?)

If any of y'all are interested, post back or IM me and I'll pass the word along. Let's see if we can get a little socializing amoungst us Goat Lovers after the Holidays!


----------



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

love to but I'm a little far away here in San Antonio. Might be interested in the group buys, though....keep me informed.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Austin here. Getting an '04, 6M, black/red tomorrow! Should have been here today, but got delayed by the fact that the one they initially were bringing me, ("bathe it and bring it to me"), had 400miles on the odo!

Keep me informed of any club activities - I might need to road trip some day.

Cheers,

Jonty in Austin.


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

*Plano Here...*

I'm in Plano, but wouldn't mind making it that way if the schedules work. Keep me updated if there's any progress!!!

[email protected]

-Will


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for the responses Guys! I have had numerous others as well, so there is interest fer sure. We'll be posting more info, probably after the first of the year. Perhaps we'll set up to meet on a Saturday, and cruise somewhere (Hooters?) for lunch for starters? 

Hey Austin and San Antonio. A cruise to meet up is not out of the question - weather permitting. We might even get some Houston guys involved too! 

Happy Holidays - and we'll be seeing y'all one of these days soon! :cheers


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2004)

Sounds like fun, but I live in Plano as well. Keep us informed.


----------



## Frank (Jul 29, 2004)

Plano here as well.. Seems to be a lot of people in Plano, why don't I see more driving around?


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2004)

I have maybe seen 1 or 2 before I bought mine. Maybe the folks that have them around here just don't drive them.


----------



## GeeTeeOh (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm here in Fort Worth looking for a GTO club.....I won't be going to the SVT club meetings any more (traded my '02 SVT Focus on the GTO) unless they make a special place for me! Keep me posted; I live on the west-side so Alan Young isn't too far from me.


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

Sounds good, Keep us informed. Look forward to meeting you all. Dyno day would be great aswell

Cheers


----------



## texgal (Dec 24, 2004)

Sounds interesting. Something to think about at least. Have two 04's here, love em. The performance stuff sounds good also. Just put 18" chrome wheels on one. Keep me up to date. Thanks!!


----------



## Blugin (Dec 22, 2004)

I live in Arlington, currently have a WRX with full STi conversion (over 300 at the ground) and I'll be getting an '05 hopefully in a month or so. I am currently part of a Subaru enthusiast group that meets every Friday evening near Arlington. We have a pretty diverse group of people interested in all types of cars, not just Subarus. We usually meet up, eat at a resturaunt, B.S. in the parkinglot and take pictures and it is followed by a different cruise each week. Usually the cruises involve some spirited driving on backroads and a photo-op of some sort (no street racing). We've been doing this for a couple of years and it's mostly people in their mid to late 20s- we try to keep the highschool kiddies and other trouble out. It's always alot of fun though and a good group of guys. When I get my GTO, I'd like to see about some of you guys meeting up and coming to a couple of the meets, maybe we could create more of a GTO community than exists right now. Maybe make a website like we have for North Texas Subarus- like North Texas GTO Group (NTGTOG :lol: ) or something. I've been a part of many clubs and enthusiast groups so I know kind of what people like to do as far as meets etc. Let me know if this interests any of you guys.


----------



## david e. (Jan 2, 2005)

don taylor said:


> love to but I'm a little far away here in San Antonio. Might be interested in the group buys, though....keep me informed.


 Live in Castroville--Looking to buy soon. Where did you buy yours. As info local San Antonio Pontiac Club sponsors a cruise-nite in Castroville at the local Sonic --plenty of room also have parking lot next door. Thanks Cruise-in is the 2nd Sat. of each month.New GTOs are great come on out!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I am currently just a Texas Troll, but hope to get an '05 later this year. I live in New Braunfels(North of San Antonio). :cheers


----------



## Red-Dragon (Jan 3, 2005)

Sounds like fun, I live in Round Rock.


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

SHARPETX said:


> A small group of GTO owners would like to become a larger and slightly more organized group. We are thinking of an occasional meeting, cruises to lunch (or dinner?) :cheers , day cruises when the weather permits, perhaps an organized "dyno day" for our group and others, and anything else  that might pop up? Alan Young Pontiac in N.R.H. has offered to sponser a location to meet up and plan activities, and that would seem to be fairly central to most of the Fort Worth area, Mid Cities and Arlington crowd? (They are also becoming a distributor of SLP performance stuff, so we may be able to get some group buys, etc.?)
> 
> If any of y'all are interested, post back or IM me and I'll pass the word along. Let's see if we can get a little socializing amoungst us Goat Lovers after the Holidays!


OK all you N.Texas Goat Fans. I spoke to the guys at Allen Young today, and they have offered their location for our first "gathering" on Saturday January 22nd. We're thinking we can meet up there at around 11:00 am, get to know each other a little, and maybe cruise off somewhere for lunch afterwards. We looked at this date as there are no NFL playoff games that day. We'll use the following Saturday (29th) as an "inclement weather" date if needed? 

Some of the things we have going already is the SLP deal (see above), and also a local shop to do a dyno day for us at $30/3 pulls. So try to make it out and meet everyone, and let's see where we can take this? If yall want to make this official, be thinking of a "club" name possibility? AND...for you Dallas, Plano, Lewisville guys - come on out to this one and we'll try to plan the next one in your "hood"? Hope to see yall soon. Please feel free to IM or email me with any input. :cheers


----------



## GeeTeeOh (Jan 2, 2005)

Sounds good! Let's do it; the 22nd works for me!


----------



## tunacancain (Jan 5, 2005)

Tom in FW here, 22nd is good for me. Would enjoy meeting other "goat" enthusiasts. I am very close to Allan Young. Just purchased my Black/Red GTO with custom scooped hood. I am very impressed with the car. :agree


----------



## Blugin (Dec 22, 2004)

Hope I have my 05 by then... I may have to catch the next one if not.


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

Blugin said:


> Hope I have my 05 by then... I may have to catch the next one if not.


Hey Blugin, you're welcome to come on either way and meet some of your GTO Bro's! We'll eat our heart out for your 05 whenever you get it! :lol:


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

22nd works for me. No worries. See you all then.

Simon


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

It looks like we have a great group shaping up for our 1st DFW GTO meeting! From the two posts, we have had 15 - 20 positive responses. Let's hope the weather cooperates, as it appears to be doing this weekend? 

For any of y'all in the Mansfield, South Arlington, Kennedale area, or anyone else coming west on I20 that morning - we can plan a meeting place somewhere near Cooper and I20, and "caravan" up to NRH if you'd like? Just post back here, or send me a PM or email and we'll put it together. 

Looking forward to meeting y'all on the 22nd! arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the leg work SHARPETX, from all of us here at Alan Young we are very happy to have all of you guys come out! My name is Steve and you will see me tomorrow :cheers We are happy to say that 90% of our SLP parts have arrived which should be enough to get us started. We also will be displaying my personal vehicle which is equipped with SLP's "loudmouth" exhaust, 160 t-stat, SLP strut tower brace, SLP 85mm M.A.F., skip shift elim., and drag radials :cool If anyone has any questions please call us @ (817)589-3316, hope to see ya'll here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks to all for an awesome first meeting of the North Texas GTO Club! Here are some pics from todays activities, more in following posts. Good company, great lunch at Angelo's, and, of course, grreat cars! Looking forward to getting together in February for the next one.

p.s. Thanks again to Larry, Steve and the whole gang at AY Pontiac for their hospitality.


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

And here's some more of todays event! How 'bout them SLP goodies from Steve and Larry!


----------



## GeeTeeOh (Jan 2, 2005)

Great first meeting; looks like we had all the '04 colors represented too! Too bad I couldn't stay for lunch; I'll get all my errands run before the next meeting! See ya'll next month!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey guys, Steve here, I just wanted to thank everyone for coming out. I think I can speak for everyone when I say we had an awesome time!!!!! Everyone here at Alan Young was very pleased and we are very much so looking forward to next months meeting. Again, if anyone has any questions regarding SLP parts or service questions, please e-mail me @ [email protected] or call me @ (817)589-3316. You do not have to be a member of our club to purchase parts!!!!!(although it helps w/prices  ) I appreciate everyone coming out and I am ready for next month! :cheers


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

*South Texas GoatFest???*

Hey Gang!
Check out this thread regarding a Texas event in March. If any of ya'll are interested, I will contact SgtGeek and let him know we may caravan a North Texas group down to meet up with our Southern Bro's! We can make this a guys AND gals event, so consider your "significant other" in the plan if you wish? Probably have to stay over somewhere, but that wouldn't be a requirement. Some may choose to drive on home same day (long day?).

Check it out, and either post back here, or pm/email me and let's see what we can do? 

*http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13932*

Mr. Bob :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

How long would that take us from AY Pontiac????? :confused


----------



## SHARPETX (Aug 17, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> How long would that take us from AY Pontiac????? :confused


4-5 HRS ???


----------



## Mick (Jan 30, 2005)

okay, can't belive i missed this one but ill be there next month.
add my email to the list if you have taken them from your meeting.

just remove the "GTO"

[email protected]

Thanks

Mick


----------

